# Raw goat milk and human pregnancy



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I know at least of few board members have had goats and been pregnant. Did you drink the milk raw or follow the OB recommendations and pasteurize during that time. I know the facts on both sides I just want to hear the more personal view. And did you take any other precautions around goats while expecting?

and no I'm not....we are trying though


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

well I am not going to tell you what to do or that its ok, but will tell you what I have done and learned via internet.
I am on my second pregnancy with the goats, listerosis is the major thing you have to worry about but its very rarely transmitted and you are more likely to get it from eating super market cheese and cold meats. I cant drink milk strait but eat pudding and such made out of it. I also think the benefits of raw or home pasteurized goat milk outweigh the risk, I will be raising the new baby on raw milk, though for the first couple of months I will admit I am more comfortable pasteurizing than feeding raw and when I start raw its as fresh as it can get. 
My OB buys raw milk from me and told me that its not anymore risky than anything else in this world, shes more concerned about over processed foods and gluten in my diet than the goat milk.

Is there risk yes, any more than anything else, not as far as I know.

As far as handling the goats, just applied more common sense, my girls and even the buck are gentle but go in and your going to get mobbed by everyone wanting attention and one butting the other to get out of the way so I dont go in without some one else home if possible. I did find milking to get a bit much leaning forward became painful so I did dry my goats up when I was around 32 weeks, I probably could still be milking but not comfortably.

My biggest concern is having some one take care of the goats when i cant, my husband does a good job since I downsized but even though hes gained some knowledge helping me they are not his thing so I worry he wont be able to tell when one is off, but stuff happens..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

eclipchic said:


> And did you take any other precautions around goats while expecting?


I drank it raw. And I didn't worry about pregnancy and the goats. I did stay away from cats.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We consider our own raw goat milk from our herd cleaner and safer than store bought milk. We live next door to a mega cow dairy so don't ask us to drink that stuff! 

DD drank raw goat milk and kefir her entire pregnancy and then after breast feeding has weaned both of our grandchildren onto it. She did handle our goats while she was pregnant. 

However, each family must educate themselves as to the benefits and/or risks of raw milk. We've already done that.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

You do need to be aware of Q-fever if you are pregnant. Stay away from kidding or newly kidded does as it can be passed through the birthing fluids.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I drank it straight through and my son got it raw when he was just over a year. We made sure the bedding down area was super clean (hubby and I changed the straw every other day) and I washed teats in beach water with soap. We were more concerned with listeriosis because it had been reported a few times in our area. I didn't really worry about it though, the precautions were for my husband who worries about everything. I felt the benefits outweighed the risks and that my son having a healthy immune system would help handle any potential bacteria at least in small numbers.
Good luck and I hope you get pregnant soon. I would sell my soul for number 2 but my eggs are too old. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Is listera more common than toxoplasmosis and Q fever?


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

KrisD said:


> I drank it straight through and my son got it raw when he was just over a year. We made sure the bedding down area was super clean (hubby and I changed the straw every other day) and I washed teats in beach water with soap. We were more concerned with listeriosis because it had been reported a few times in our area. I didn't really worry about it though, the precautions were for my husband who worries about everything. I felt the benefits outweighed the risks and that my son having a healthy immune system would help handle any potential bacteria at least in small numbers.
> Good luck and I hope you get pregnant soon. I would sell my soul for number 2 but my eggs are too old. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


I hear ya. I'm taking all kinds of weird fertility meds just trying to get #2. We were on fertility meds before #1 but we stopped and then surprise!  

I probably will go ahead and pasteurize it, I'm probably too high a miscarriage risk to be leaving anything to chance :/


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Listeria is endemic to the environment, so it is more common than Q fever. I'm not sure whether or not it is more common thatn toxoplasmosis. Goats usually get toxoplasmosis from hay that has been contaminated by cats.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hollowdweller said:


> Is listera more common than toxoplasmosis and Q fever?


No, although there is a current listeria outbreak in some areas. But it's not related to goats, but rather either cantaloupes or deli meats according to news stories. Usually listeria comes from contaminated water though like in ponds.
Toxoplasmosis is a bigger problem of the three you mentioned. And, actually beta strep is the biggest threat to pregnant women rather than any of those things.


----------

